# surrogate media request



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I just wondered if any of you wonderful ladies who are surrogates had seen this request asking to share your experience, I'm nothing to do with it but thought it was hidden



Debs said:


> Did being a surrogate change your life?
> 
> I'm looking for surrogates to talk about their experiences for a women's
> magazine such as Bella, Best or Woman.
> ...


----------

